# Cold Hard facts about Selling your Timeshare - oldie but a goodie



## TUGBrian (Oct 23, 2013)

Think this article was originally written some time in the mid 90s, and updated again in the early 2000s...amazing how little has changed in nearly 20 years in terms of the overall concept and advice.

Ive tweaked it a tad more to reflect the current market, let me know if there are any other suggestions or items to add to this article you feel would improve it!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cold_hard_facts_about_selling_your_timeshare.shtml


----------

